# Need a little help on segmented bowl setup



## rrbrown

I'm running out of time here less then two weeks and I want a segmented bowl for gift. Are there any rules I need to know or a good layout software? I looked for an iPad app but nothing.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## john lucas

Can't help you. I draw mine out with a compass and drafting board.


----------



## oldmacnut

I use Woodturner pro, using that to do the math for me I can cut and glue up 3-4 bowls a day.


----------



## Dave Paine

I have Segmented Project Planner.

It is much easier with the software. If I recall this was about $30.

http://sd2cx1.webring.org/l/rd?ring...%2F%2Fwww.segmentedturning.com%2Fsppintro.htm

The benefit of the software is ability to get a picture of the completed bowl. Also calculation of the overall length needed to be used to ensure you get all the segments from the piece.

As Jim mentioned, it will also give you the angle. Angle is easy. The length to cut takes more time.

If you send me a PM with dimensions, number of segments, number of rings, and shape, I will be happy to run through my software and send you the results.


----------



## rrbrown

Thanks guys. I was going to draw it out on my own but wasn't sure how much overlap etc. I'm guessing it depends on the thickness and shape that you want the walls etc.

Dave I may take you up on that offer soon.


----------



## Dave Paine

rrbrown said:


> Thanks guys. I was going to draw it out on my own but wasn't sure how much overlap etc. I'm guessing it depends on the thickness and shape that you want the walls etc.
> 
> Dave I may take you up on that offer soon.


Happy to help if I can.

You can go the manual method, it will take time. I started doing the manual, and soon decided software would be less frustrating.

This was my project. The template had zebrawood for the top layer. I did not bother changing. The screen capture shows the detailed information provided by the software.

I found it very useful to know the length of stock I needed for a given layer.









This was the finished bowl. I did allow the shape to evolve.


----------



## rrbrown

Are there any limits on how thin you can turn down the walls?

I'm thinking of using walnut on bottom, top and a few blocks in the middle area or a row of diamonds in Walnut with Maple everywhere else. I'm thinking 10 inch bowl maybe 4-5 inches high.

I have quite a bit of Ancient Kuri that I want to use for segmented turning to reduce the waste also.


----------



## Dave Paine

rrbrown said:


> Are there any limits on how thin you can turn down the walls?
> 
> I'm thinking of using walnut on bottom, top and a few blocks in the middle area or a row of diamonds in Walnut with Maple everywhere else. I'm thinking 10 inch bowl maybe 4-5 inches high.
> 
> I have quite a bit of Ancient Kuri that I want to use for segmented turning to reduce the waste also.


It seems the software will allow a minimum of 1/4in wall thickness - although this is from a layout perspective.

I tried typing in 1/8in and it was replaced by 1/4in.

How thin you actually go depends on the material and your skill. :smile:

I am not yet ready to try even 1/4in thick.


----------



## rrbrown

Dave Paine said:


> How thin you actually go depends on the material and your skill. :smile:
> 
> I am not yet ready to try even 1/4in thick.


Yeah I have gotten maybe a 1/4 inch on small bowls but that is pushing my skill limits.:laughing:

I'm wondering if the segmented bowls are easier or harder to turn thin walls. You won't be turning end grain but if you use different woods one may turn easier then others. I guess I will find out this weekend when I try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine

rrbrown said:


> Yeah I have gotten maybe a 1/4 inch on small bowls but that is pushing my skill limits.:laughing:
> 
> I'm wondering if the segmented bowls are easier or harder to turn thin walls. You won't be turning end grain but if you use different woods one may turn easier then others. I guess I will find out this weekend when I try. :thumbsup:


OldMacNut and others may give us their impressions later.

I have done one segmented and two laminations.

The segmented is the picture in my earlier post.

The top ring is jatoba (aka Brazilian Cherry). This is the denser of the woods I have used so far. The second ring is white oak, then bloodwood then hickory with a solid walnut bottom.

As I was rounding out the inside I did observe the denser woods did not turn as easily, and so I was noticing a bump at the jatoba and bloodwood. I had to make passes just to work on these rings.

I think no matter what the wall thickness, you will need to pay attention to the rings. Some will turn easier than others. It is just part of the challenge we pay in order to get the desired contrasts in the piece.


----------



## Horatio

I've cut some segments and dry fit them, just eyeballing and whatnot and they've come out pretty good. Of course, I have piles of wood out back and am not as concerned about making a mistake on a chunk I paid good money for. 

I'd like to give one of those programs a shot in the near future. 

For the record, I haven't turned any segmented items yet....I keep meaning to get out to the boneyard hunting for big hose clamps and the like but I keep getting hung up by school work. I have a few ziplock bags with segment 'sets' in them labeled and stashed. At some point....Christmas break? I'll be a turnin fool.


----------



## ronjboucher

*just what the DR> ordered*



rrbrown said:


> I'm running out of time here less then two weeks and I want a segmented bowl for gift. Are there any rules I need to know or a good layout software? I looked for an iPad app but nothing.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


You will need a visual aid, make a trip to Walmart or Target, try to find a bowl or container to your liking. Next visit Marley turned.com, best segmented web site and free and lots of show and tell, all your questions will be answered. and he will answer your e-mail.
Ron Marietta Ga


----------



## oldmacnut

Horatio said:


> I've cut some segments and dry fit them, just eyeballing and whatnot and they've come out pretty good. Of course, I have piles of wood out back and am not as concerned about making a mistake on a chunk I paid good money for.
> 
> I'd like to give one of those programs a shot in the near future.
> 
> For the record, I haven't turned any segmented items yet....I keep meaning to get out to the boneyard hunting for big hose clamps and the like but I keep getting hung up by school work. I have a few ziplock bags with segment 'sets' in them labeled and stashed. At some point....Christmas break? I'll be a turnin fool.


Few bags with segments....pfft I laugh at your bags. LOL.
I just cut 200 stave pieces, should start assembling tonight.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## oldmacnut

Lets see if this helps you.

Stave bowls are in my opinion the hardest and more advanced segmented bowls due to the multiple angles, however, I made a sled just for stave pieces, so fine tuning is all I need. My chopsaw collects dust now.
Once you do a few staves, well I love doing them now.
Material, 4" wide, 3/4"th, my boards were 8' l, but I think 24" makes 1-2 bowls.
Blade tilt 8.47
Miter 4.27
Segment stop 1.24" from blade
I haven't done the bottoms yet, few different options, I'm going to do a recessed floating base on these.





















Hope that helps.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------

